# How to have separate ADSR Enelopes for multi osc synths: Zebra 2



## Piano Pete (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

So I took the plunge and purchased Zebra 2, and I have been having a blast. The one thing that I cannot figure out is how to have separate ADSR envelopes per oscillator; so far, everything else has been pretty self explanatory from reading the manual.

Thanks!


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 25, 2017)

"Piano Pete, post: 4103513, member: 14055"]Hi guys,

So I took the plunge and purchased Zebra 2, and I have been having a blast. The one thing that I cannot figure out is how to have separate ADSR envelopes per oscillator; so far, everything else has been pretty self explanatory from reading the manual.

Thanks![/QUOTE]
Conratu

Congratulations. One of the best synths ever. You're in for some fun. They're working on a really cool upgrade that should be released anytime now.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 25, 2017)

After a few more hours of tinkering, I am still at a loss :\ In the mean time, I have just created a separate instance and layered the effects. I am obviously missing something haha


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 25, 2017)

I finally found it.... the envelopes are smack dab in the middle of the unit... wow... :( I think I'll call it a day and get some sleep haha.


----------

